# Nepenthes Ampullaria



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

I have bought two different morphs of this species of nepenthes and just wanted some advice about where to place them in the vivarium? 

I will have cits in this viv and really wanted something wicked cool to go in with them. 


Any advice about planting and placement is appreciated!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

theyll get over a meter across in a few years. Put them on a humidity tray in your window instead


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a couple of those in my asiatic viv. What are the conditions on your viv? Also a heads up they do get tall after a while and send out a lot of cool basal pitchers through the leaf litter.


They like being warm all the time and periodically hot after a good shower. I've got them in new zealand sphagnum along with crushed bark and peat and seems to be working so far. As far as watering don't get crazy with it as they like to dry up here and there. In nature you'll find them growing in all kinds of habitats in asia. Look them up in google and go off the pictures - you'll see what I mean after you see all the different photos. Hope it helps and good luck with it.


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

Where did you get them?!

I have been looking for some to put in my terrarium, because I left a big space for them.

I know they get big, but I am hoping to just get some basals on it


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

black jungle has a few in stock, cp jungle is another choice, with a wider selection. Though they are currently out (according to their website)


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

CP Jungle


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

I got a couple of harlequin reds off of ebay and for a great price too. Personally I think you get the healthiest specimens from private growers and most of them just by chance are on ebay.


----------



## Percularis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ugh... I want an amp so bad lol. One of the only lowlanders that will do okay in highland conditions. 

Plant it in the brightest spot if you want it to grow well. Most Nepenthes can take direct sunlight if acclimated properly. I grow my highlanders in a greenhouse covered in 50% shadecloth, but only to keep the humidity down. A lot of Nepenthes can't take full sun because they grow in dense jungles, but that's not the case with some Nepenthes.

It won't grow as fast in cooler temperatures. They don't like to go below 65F or so at night, that's the absolute lowest. If you can get it to 60F or less, they will slow down significantly. Also, if the day temperatures don't get as hot (maybe like 75F or something) it will grow a lot slower. They like 85-95F days and 65-75F nights. Lower light levels will also slow its growth. If you don't feed the pitchers, it will also prevent it from speeding up. 

If it gets too big, you can take it out and chop up the vine, then root the cuttings. 90% of Nepenthes cuttings will take if done properly. Just stick them in a pot of the mother's medium and place them near the mother so they won't be shocked by change of conditions. If you wish, you can rub a rooting hormone on the cutting. Just make sure you get at least one active node per cutting otherwise it won't take.

These guys may also produce basals or branch, one or the other, never kept amps so I don't know. If you see it sending off a basal (from under the soil) or branching (from above the soil), once it gets big enough you can just snap it off (and root it if it's an above-soil one).

I think I'm going to get an amp in a couple of weeks to try it in my conditions. Usually lowlanders will die when it gets around 50F at night, but some just slow down growth a lot. I have an ultralowland x lowland Nepenthes that took nights in the 40s and days in the 90s with my ultrahighlanders. Amps are one of the lowland species that can take highland conditions better than other lowlanders, so you can lower the temp in the viv if needed.

Post pictures of the plants! 

PS: Check out N. bicalcarata...


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses guys!

To answer a few questions
The vivarium high temp gets about 85, low 72.
Humidity stays between 80-85%

I actually need to get the viv to cool down a bit as this is intended for citronellas... 85 is pushing it!


Im aware they get larger, and this is fine with me, the two I have coming are highly sought after. One is the red, and the other what is refered to as "Lime Twist". 

I bought mine from BlackJungle

Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

"Lime Twist"! OOOOH! Lucky!

Post pictures of yours please?

I would love to see how they came.

Any good or bad feedback?


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

Got them today! 
Lime twist is pretty cool!!! I will take some pictures soon. 

Trying to figure out where on earth to place them for now !


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

suggestions?


----------



## Percularis (Mar 22, 2011)

Please reread out posts. Mine specifically gives advice on where to place it.


----------

